# Build-a-Bootie (Knit Round or Flat Versions)



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Baby clothes are so cute, but their darling booties are just too adorable! I wanted to design a bootie that would stay on babys feet and be comfortable, besides being cute. So I decided on a one-piece, flat bottom, no center seam underfoot, and laces. As I worked, I kept changing my mind about the shoe sides, the instep, and the ankle design. So many ideas and so many possible combinations that would produce another style! So I thought I would just put 8 of them into one pattern here for you along with a Worksheet that would also allow you to choose and combine the features to produce even more style options. And all 8 of these patterns contain the directions for 4 sizes from 0-12mos. Knit in #3-Light Wt. or DK Wt. yarn, they use little yarn and work up quick. They make great shower gifts! Knit some up for some darling little feet!
Then I decided to make two pattern versions...one Knit-in-the-Round and one Knit Flat/Seamed, so everyone could choose which they preferred.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/build-a-bootie-knit-in-round-version
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/build-a-bootie-knit-flat-seamed-version
$5.00


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Those are absolutely adorable. I would love to see them in bigger sizes. No more little ones in my family.


----------



## nitehawk (Feb 19, 2013)

Beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Another fabulous design Lorraine ~ with so much choice on one pattern :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rebecca (Jan 29, 2011)

CHARITY GROUPS TAKE THESE


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

another great design, they are all so cute.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Wonderful designs!!!! You continue to amaze


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

I love your pattern of booties so much ,that I went to your shop and purchased it immediately!!
I bought the flat seamed pattern as I am more familiar with that rather than knitting in the round!!
Thank you!


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Fantastic pattern


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

They are so adorable, wonderful booties!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Adorable bootee patterns


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Lovely modern take on a classical design Rainebo. How lovely to have such a wonderful choice and great idea to do in the round and flat versions.

You have such imagination


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Rainebo, those booties are adorable! Of course, I think all your patterns are great!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I love all the designs and I love the combination pattern to build your own. These are so sweet. Will definitely be purchasing your pattern.


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

Adorable. Such a lovely selection. :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Wonderful designs...never disappoint us..lovely assortment! :thumbup:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank you so much for all your positive comments! They are so appreciated! I had so much fun working on them...I LOVE little feet!!!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

missmolly said:


> Another fabulous design Lorraine ~ with so much choice on one pattern :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks, Tracy! I always LOVE having choices. We knitters are always making choices when we knit, don't we?


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Gail DSouza said:


> I love your pattern of booties so much ,that I went to your shop and purchased it immediately!!
> I bought the flat seamed pattern as I am more familiar with that rather than knitting in the round!!
> Thank you!


Thanks for purchasing my pattern, Gail! You know, I debated about making the second version (the flat one). I originally was just going to make it in the round. But then I thought about all the knitters who prefer to knit flat and knit booties for charity, and thought it would give them a number of styles to choose from. Wish I could make ALL my patterns in both versions, but it DOES take quite a bit of time to do that.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Lovely modern take on a classical design Rainebo. How lovely to have such a wonderful choice and great idea to do in the round and flat versions.
> 
> You have such imagination


Aw, thanks, Pat! Wish my imagination had more time! :lol:


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Rainebo said:


> Thanks for purchasing my pattern, Gail! You know, I debated about making the second version (the flat one). I originally was just going to make it in the round. But then I thought about all the knitters who prefer to knit flat and knit booties for charity, and thought it would give them a number of styles to choose from. Wish I could make ALL my patterns in both versions, but it DOES take quite a bit of time to do that.


Yes, I'm sure it does take a lot of time doing both versions!!
Also fell in love with your Lovey Blankets pattern and got that one too!
Thanks so much!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Gail DSouza said:


> Yes, I'm sure it does take a lot of time doing both versions!!
> Also fell in love with your Lovey Blankets pattern and got that one too!
> Thanks so much!


Oh, thank YOU so much, Gail!


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Dang those are some cut booties! I immediately purchased the pattern (in the round) and I may even give magic loop a try again. Maybe my knitting mojo is back! Thanks!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Gail DSouza said:


> Yes, I'm sure it does take a lot of time doing both versions!!
> Also fell in love with your Lovey Blankets pattern and got that one too!
> Thanks so much!


Gail you will LOVE the Lovely Blankets. 
I have made a couple of them and the patterns were so easy to follow :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

This is a great pattern with a wonderful collection of booties to make. My favorite is the green and gray, with the turned back collar/cuff!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

missmolly said:


> Gail you will LOVE the Lovely Blankets.
> I have made a couple of them and the patterns were so easy to follow :thumbup: :thumbup:


Oh! Thanks for that.
I have never made the animals, so it will be a first for me.
My step daughter is having a baby in August, so a good excuse to start knitting!!
It's good to know the patterns are easy to follow!


----------



## Arkyknitter (Nov 28, 2012)

On the version that is knit in the round is that done on a circular needles? Or double points?


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

sjbowers said:


> Dang those are some cut booties! I immediately purchased the pattern (in the round) and I may even give magic loop a try again. Maybe my knitting mojo is back! Thanks!


Thank you for purchasing my pattern! I used the magic loop method for the pattern, but DPNs could also be used instead. I love magic loop!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Arkyknitter said:


> On the version that is knit in the round is that done on a circular needles? Or double points?


I used circular needles with the Magic Loop Method, but DPNs could be used instead.


----------



## Arkyknitter (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Lovely designs - magic loop for me too but nice to have an alternate version :thumbup:


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Adorable. You're SO talented!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Aw. Thanks! So nice of you to say so!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

You are spoilt for choice herexx


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Another amazing design, well done Lorraine


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

birsss said:


> Another amazing design, well done Lorraine


Thanks, Sharon!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Precious little booties for tender skin. How adorable.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

MrsB said:


> Precious little booties for tender skin. How adorable.


Aw. So sweetly said. Thank you, MrsB!


----------

